# Batch: Check ob Ordner leer



## Duddle (9. September 2005)

Hi!

Ich muss gerade eine Batch schreiben und stoße dabei auf eine in meinen Augen lächerliche Barriere. Als Vorbemerkung: allzu fit bin ich bei den Dos-Befehlen nicht, die Feinheiten hab ich noch nicht raus.
Ich will schlichtweg überprüfen, ob ein Verzeichnis leer ist.

Erster Versuch: Ordnerinhalt mit DIR /b anzeigen lassen und dann per Errorlevel auswerten ob was angezeigt wurde oder nicht. Aber scheinbar gibt DIR nichts zurück.
Zweiter Versuch: Ordnerinhalt in eine Datei schreiben lassen und prüfen ob die Leer ist. Aber k.A. wie ich letzteres prüfen soll.
Dritter Versuch: Ordnerinhalt in eine Datei schreiben lassen und prüfen ob die Datei größer als 0kb (also nicht leer) ist. Wieder ist letzteres zu hoch für mich.
Vierter Versuch: IF exist * echo Voll      aber meldet auch "Voll" bei leerem Ordner (scheinbar wird . und .. ausgewertet).

In Suchmachinen gab es keine hilfreichen Tipps, dort hab ich nur gefunden das rmdir nur leere Ordner löscht (Fünfter Versuch: rmdir-Ausgabe auswerten, aber geht auch nicht).


Danke im Voraus,

Duddle


----------

